# Pex



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I used Shark Bites and pex to fix a burst pipe that couldn't be shut off. The city didn't know where the shut off to the building was, it didn't even have a meter. Just a pipe coming out of the floor going to a sillcock. (the rest had been stripped and capped) I opened a pex valve, put it on the supply, closed the valve and ran Pex the rest of the way to the sillcock. The two best things were the sharkbites and gore tex bibs and parka.. LOL


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

"Why do people like PEX over Copper?"

It's fast, it's easy and because it expands 300 times it's size before breaking.

All great reasons, but yet there's still something about it that I still don't trust. I'd rather insulate, supply adequate heat, use heat tape or any combination of the three on a copper line before I'd resort to the use PEX.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> "Why do people like PEX over Copper?"
> 
> It's fast, it's easy and because it expands 300 times it's size before breaking..


Another fable. 

I work with frozen Pex all winter long. Never saw it expand 2Xs it size let alone 300. 

Never seen it break either. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

"Why do people like PEX over Copper?"

Have you priced them? 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I have seen (on tv) Pex on wooden reels, and at one plumbing supply some 10' straight pieces of pex.
Does the stuff coming off a spool have a curl (memory) or is most of it in straight pieces? or isnt the memory that bad?
Also, saw red and blue, (hot/cold)? right? 

I do have some screwey plumbing in a rental, and at some point PEX just may be the answer.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Buy the white Pex in 10' sections. I won't deal with the colored memory mess. 

I actually get it in 20' sections, but I go through a ton of it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Tiarafied said:


> An to touch on the Home Depot Pex, all that did was turn every Jim Bob handyman and Joe Homeowner into a self certified plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guilty... :evil:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Rudi's Dad said:


> I have seen (on tv) Pex on wooden reels, and at one plumbing supply some 10' straight pieces of pex.
> Does the stuff coming off a spool have a curl (memory) or is most of it in straight pieces? or isnt the memory that bad?
> Also, saw red and blue, (hot/cold)? right?
> 
> I do have some screwey plumbing in a rental, and at some point PEX just may be the answer.


Yes it has a memory but if you put hangers on every joist it will still be striaght.

The bacteria came from the installers using infloor there has been a few law suits that I am aware of just in west michigan.
I use white for both hot and cold
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

They thought that Lead was a safe delivery system for water, in fact there's still a lot of lead main water lines still in use in Detroit. It wasn't until fairly recently that they discovered even small amounts causes health problems so they banned Lead from solder. So far the only hazard associated with Copper is for plumbers who cut a lot of it and don't use gloves.

I know water from Copper isn't going to kill anyone or cause a Cancer years later. You guys using PEX can get back to me in 20 years or so and let me know how that experiment went because I'm sticking with Copper.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> They thought that Lead was a safe delivery system for water, in fact there's still a lot of lead main water lines still in use in Detroit. It wasn't until fairly recently that they discovered even small amounts causes health problems so they banned Lead from solder. So far the only hazard associated with Copper is for plumbers who cut a lot of it and don't use gloves.
> 
> I know water from Copper isn't going to kill anyone or cause a Cancer years later. You guys using PEX can get back to me in 20 years or so and let me know how that experiment went because I'm sticking with Copper.


I have been using it for 20 years. No problems here because of it, or any of the thousands of people I've serviced over the years. 

Successful experiment if you ask me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I use pex all the time but love copper! I always give customers the option of pex if they want to save a few bucks 


"StinkFinger"


----------

